# Sun visors



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Greetings forum. I currently have a Gen 2 diesel, and miss the extendable sun visor I have in my Volt. Is there someone out there with a Premier trim level Gen 2 that can tell me whether or not the sun visors are extendable? I hope they’re available as a Cruze part, but if not, I’ll have to measure the visors in my Volt to see if they would fit. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

spaycace said:


> Greetings forum. I currently have a Gen 2 diesel, and miss the extendable sun visor I have in my Volt. Is there someone out there with a Premier trim level Gen 2 that can tell me whether or not the sun visors are extendable? I hope they’re available as a Cruze part, but if not, I’ll have to measure the visors in my Volt to see if they would fit. Thanks for any help!


I cannot answer your question, but have one for you...
Does the Volt have extendables on both sides? If so, when you measure them, please post the size as I would like to add one to my Gen I passenger side.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Blasirl said:


> I cannot answer your question, but have one for you...
> Does the Volt have extendables on both sides? If so, when you measure them, please post the size as I would like to add one to my Gen I passenger side.


I believe Gen 1 and Gen 2 Cruze sun visors were different designs, as were Gen1/Gen2 Volts. But I’m going to try to get measurements before 2021 ... 🤣

UPDATE: After taking some crude measurements, it would appear that the sun visors in my ‘18 Volt Premier are the same size as the visors in the ‘18 Cruze diesel (sedan at least). My next test will be to swap them and see if in fact they fit each vehicle. Stay tuned ... more to follow.

took me a while thanks to the rona… but I bit the bullet and purchased 2 sun visors originally fit for my 2018 Volt. Low and behold, they fit in my 2018 Cruze Diesel, although there was no electrical connection hiding in the A-pillar to connect the lighted visor to …but I now have sliding sun visors in my Cruze!


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

They fit!


----------



## b2bear (Dec 1, 2021)

spaycace said:


> They fit!


Do you have any photos of the visors installed? If you have any part numbers that would be much appreciated as well!


----------



## TheDude (Aug 12, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> I cannot answer your question, but have one for you...
> Does the Volt have extendables on both sides? If so, when you measure them, please post the size as I would like to add one to my Gen I passenger side.





spaycace said:


> They fit!


Can you please take a pic of both sides. I’m really interested in seeing how they look. Thanks.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TheDude said:


> Can you please take a pic of both sides. I’m really interested in seeing how they look. Thanks.


I had never received an answer, but maybe @spaycace can finally solve the mystery for us.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Sorry, haven't been on in awhile ... I'll take some photos today and try to get them posted. The color is slightly off, so I'm trying to find another vehicle with the same color of gray interior as mine. Black probably would not be an issue if you have black headliner and visors. As to the question of both sides having a sliding visor, the answer is yes. Both sides slide.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

TheDude said:


> Can you please take a pic of both sides. I’m really interested in seeing how they look. Thanks.


They look just like the original visors ... again, except for the color being slightly different, but if you're not paying attention too closely, you'll barely notice. I purchased the version with lighted vanity mirrors, because I wasn't sure if the non-lighted version was the sliding type.

I've attached 2 pics of the passenger side visor ... first one not extended, 2nd one extended. The part numbers I used for the color shown in the pictures are: 23223686 (passenger) and 23223684 (driver). If you need black, with lighted vanity mirrors, the numbers are: 84507159 (driver) and 23278575 (passenger). If you're adventurous enough, you could probably figure out a way to get wiring from dome lights to the visors in order for them to function. I didn't buy them for the lights, I bought them for the sliding functionality.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Oh the whole thing slides interesting. Most of the ones I've seen have a little inner panel that comes out on the end extending it. 
I ended up ordering a generic extending attachment on amazon a while back and it's worked well enough. I like this factory approach though!


----------

